# Laisser ipad branché sur le secteur



## oguh06 (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjours,

Voila, je viens d'avoir un ipad (16 go) il y a deux trois semaines. Je compte l'utiliser pour prendre notes aux cours, jouer, naviguer etc et je voulais savoir s'il y a des conseillers en ce qui concerne le fait de laisser l'ipad branché sur le secteur. En effet à la maison je voudrais le laisser branché afin de justement économisé la batterie.

J'ai lu que l'ipad, une fois chargé à un commutateur qui permet de ne plus utiliser la batterie mais le courant électrique, ce qui permet de moins user la batterie mais je n'ai pas vraiment réussi à trouver plus d'informations qui confirment ou infirment cela!!! 

Je fais donc appelle à vous

merci


----------



## Gwen (3 Janvier 2011)

Fait comme bon te semble. La gestion de la batterie est optimisée.

Pour ma part, vu la puissance de la batterie du iPad, je le branche peu souvent. Il tient largement une semaine en utilisation sans recharge. Et je ne charge pas la batterie quand cela commence à être vide, juste quand je suis proche du chargeur secteur.


----------



## oguh06 (3 Janvier 2011)

Mais le fait de le laisser sur le secteur plusieurs heures après la recharge complète est-ce dangereux pour la santé de la batterie? ou au contraire cela serait même un plus pour sa longévité?


----------



## Gwen (3 Janvier 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre. La charge s'arrête même si le câble est branché.


----------



## oguh06 (3 Janvier 2011)

oki merci


----------



## Player314 (3 Janvier 2011)

> Et je ne charge pas la batterie quand cela comment à être vide, juste quand je suis proche du chargeur secteur.



Vraiment il y a aucun risque de flinguer sa batterie en faisant ça régulièrement ? Parce que j'ai toujours entendu dire le contraire.

Et pour l'iPhone c'est pareil ?


----------

